# Progressive House Music?



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

From Wikipedia:


> In the context of popular music the word "progressive" was first used widely in the 1970s to differentiate experimental forms of rock music from mainstream styles. Such music attempted to explore alternate approaches to rock music production.[3] Some acts also attempted to elevate the aesthetic values of rock music by incorporating features associated with classical instrumental music. This led to a style of music called progressive rock, which has been described as "the most self-consciously arty branch of rock."[4]


Anyone know any good progressive house songs? I know Strobe.






Do you feel this is very orchestral/close to classical?


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

My homage to Strobe, the reason I started synthesizing.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I remember his studio (I'm talking Deadmau5) is absolutely unbelievable, the amount of amazing synths he has is crazy.
I'm not sure I can help though. There are some musicians that have made danceable music that I could consider progressive (Ozric Tentacles, Autechre, Spring Heel Jack, Goldie, Squarepusher) but I don't think any of them is strictly progressive house.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

norman bates said:


> I remember his studio (I'm talking Deadmau5) is absolutely unbelievable, the amount of amazing synths he has is crazy.
> I'm not sure I can help though. There are some musicians that have made danceable music that I could consider progressive (Ozric Tentacles, Autechre, Spring Heel Jack, Goldie, Squarepusher) but I don't think any of them is strictly progressive house.


Deadmau5 is my hero. I truly believe Strobe will go down in legends along with the other musical masterpieces. If I could get a chance to work with him, then I'll be a happy camper.

I asked about progressive house because it seems to have been influenced by classical genre, and very much of a style of layering sounds with a climax at the end. Anyways, I'll check those artists out .


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Does Four Tet count as 'house'? What about Mogwai?


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Forster said:


> Does Four Tet count as 'house'? What about Mogwai?


Honestly the electronic music genre categorization is one of the most difficult things I've ever studied. House seems to generalize more "pop"-like 4/4 regular beat songs at about 128bpm. I'll check out Four Tet and Mogwai. Any particular ones I should listen to?


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I've got Four Tet's Rounds and There Is Love In You and Mogwai's soundtrack to Les Revenants.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Underworld, mainly the three albums from Dubnobass to Beaucoup Fish. 

Great live performers too.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

I cant keep track of all the electronic music categorizations and I dont know what qualifies as 'progressive' but the start of the genre was some innovative bands like Kraftwerk and Throbbing Gristle


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Electronic music subgenres are a great way to get into stupid arguments with electronic music aficionados. There are few online arguments more tedious than arguing whether something is progressive house, progressive trance or acid techno or [genre name here]. 

Usually, progressive house refers to an aesthetic movement in house music in the 90s which used styles inspired more by Italian disco music than the black music-based house of the US, and eventually was used to loosely describe stuff with a fairly standard layering-breakdown-big climax structure. Stuff like Kraftwerk is more progressive rock that happens to be proto-electronic, rather than progressive house (yeah, it's confusing). 

usually the first prototypical "definition-in-a-dictionary" track I think of is "Open Up" from Leftfield's "Leftism" featuring John Lydon on vocals


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

maybe this counts then, great song anyway


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

nah, to be clear the "progressive" in progressive house/progressive trance doesn't necessarily have anything to do with prog rock, any more than acid house has to do with acid rock.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

I don't think human history will ever come to a consensus on what electronic music subgenres are, and what song fits in which. Therefore, post whatever you want, and I'lll check them out. If I don't like it, big whoop, I get to check out new music.

Thanks everyone! Love the recommendations.


----------

